# Your help coding this please!!



## berger (Dec 12, 2011)

A corneal light button was placed and the drape opening enlarged to expose the RUL lesion.  Using a tissue forceps and sharp Wescott scissors the RUL cyst was excised in toto and submitted for pathologic evaluation  Hemostasis was achieved with direct pressure. TobraDex ointment was instilled in the eye and to the eyelid wound and the eye was patched and shielded

Path report indicates that "dilated pore of Winer filled with  
keratin debris and remarkable for the presence of parakeratosis"

Thank in advance!!


----------

